# good gaming computer for a cheap price



## Franticdrop (Mar 16, 2011)

Im trying to find a good gaming pc for 600$ or less. Preferably a quad core doesn't need to include a monitor. If you can find a fast pc that is capable of high end gaming please tell me.


----------



## gazza99 (Aug 22, 2008)

something like this would do the trick i recon, $30 over ur budget thou
Intel Core i5 760 2.8Ghz Quad 4GB 500GB HD4350 512MB (eBay item 270610252958 end time 16-Apr-11 14:46:17 AEST) : Computers


----------



## Franticdrop (Mar 16, 2011)

I was thinking something a little more like this http://m.tigerdirect.com/m/http/www...CatId=4928&vm_p_show_ratings=1&vm_v=q1.ZPQA0v


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok both those machines come with pretty cheap hardware ,look at our 500$ amd build here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good suggestion from emosun.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Your best bet would be to build your own like the previous 2 suggestions before this post 

However, if you don't feel as if you are capable (it is easy enough but I know it can be nerve-wrecking), then you could try the local PC store to see if they would do it for a cheap price.

That way, you get the best components for the best price. Add in the satisfaction of making it and telling people you built it, and it is the best way to go.


----------

